# rebar question



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, I know many people put rebar in their front yards to hold up their pvc fences for their graveyards...

Ho do you remove the rebar after being hammered into the ground?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Just wiggle it back and forth. With enough wiggling, it should come right out. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That easy? AM I missing something or is it really that easy?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

No dear..it's really that easy. After all, you're not pounding it down 45 feet! Just kidding....it really is that easy though.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How far down should it be pounded to secure a pvc fence?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

the rebar i use is down about a foot or so-its a piece of cake sickie


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just in case, make sure you know where your phone and gas or power lines are located if they are underground. And about a foot down and 18 to 24 inches above ground so the fence is not wobbly. After the first seciton you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Just in case, make sure you know where your phone and gas or power lines are located if they are underground. And about a foot down and 18 to 24 inches above ground so the fence is not wobbly. After the first seciton you'll get the hang of it.


Good point BD. This past year I had all my ulities flagged, as its a free service,
so I know where not to drive em into the ground.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Well it sounds easy in all the above posts but, This year my son and I went to take out the rebar stakes after putting the fencing away and got all of them removed except for one. We saved that one for Vlad to remove after spending 20 minutes rocking it back and forth and still not being able to pull it up. Vlad tried to remove it the same way we did and to this day it's still stuck in the ground. Thank goodness it's not in the middle of the lawn. 
Apparently the stake got hammered into what we think is a tree root. It's not coming out anytime soon. Oh well, we'll have to always place a prop or fence section over it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y tree roots are bad for that... 
also if it isn't in a tree root and it's stuck, soak the ground with water and wiggle back and forth it should loosen then.
BTW for having your lines and such flagged we call "diggers hotline" here and yes it's a free service better safe than sorry.
ps. i only pound them in to the step about 6 inches i believe (the little flags on the outside) on the stakes i use..a type of post that has little slots on it..can't remember name of them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok found name of the ones i use
Utility Fencing 5' Light-Duty Steel Fence Post 1.96 each at lowes or
Utility Fencing 5' Light-Duty Steel Fence Post 2.28 each at lowes
they have them at menards and home depot too 
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productList&pad=true&Ntt=fence%20posts&Ntk=i_building_products&category=Utility%20Fencing&N=0+5000137


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

If you get a stubborn piece of rebar stuck in the ground, try Vise-Grips. 

Clamp the Vise-Grips onto the rebar at a 90 degree angle. As you pull upward on the rebar, use the leverage of the Vise-Grips to twist the rebar. (Spin the rebar around on its longitudinal axis, like a spinning axle) 

This works very well for me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Plus I hear that hooking it up to the carto tug on is easier than using your muscles.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

I have had trouble pulling up rebar, especially if I pound it just a little too deep. The North Carolina clay here doesn't like to loosen its grip on the thing. If it went in when the clay was moist and dry when you try and pull it out its even worse, it can be like concrete sometimes. 

Use Dr. Ghastlys' suggestion with the vise grips but attach it high enouph to put a car jack under the vise grips and jack it right out of the ground, hardly any muscle power required.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

if mines hard to get out, i break the ol hammer and whack it a few times. works better than wiggling it


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

If you are having a little difficulty getting the ribar out of the ground, you can add water around the ribar, which will help loosen it cuz it makes mud. 

You can do the same if you are having difficulty pounding it into the ground. I had to pound some rebar a long way down to ground an electric fence. It took a while but adding the water helped. Pull the rod out add some-water, let it soak...do it all over again. Of course, you won't have to go that deep for your prop unless you are trying to shock your TOTs. LOL! KIDDING!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Would the electrified kids be Tater Tots?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Groan! LOL!
My kind of humor!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

OOPs...did I spell rebar wrong every single time.....? YEP!
Also, I see Lilly suggested water. Sorry for double post.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Just in case, make sure you know where your phone and gas or power lines are located if they are underground. And about a foot down and 18 to 24 inches above ground so the fence is not wobbly. After the first seciton you'll get the hang of it.


No doubt, had a nice fountain in my front lawn come summer the first time I turned on the sprinklers!!! What a small price to pay for Halloween though.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Black Cat, sounds like you and Vlad just have to make a prop for every holiday to put on that rebar! LOL Time for a little Leprechaun I'm thinking! 

I have sand so can sometimes drive a 2 foot rebar in about a foot!

But I prefer to use a sledge and one or two good whacks!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well we seem to grow rocks in Missouri. I always seem to find them all LOL. Once I pound them into the ground they are very sturdy, but when it comes time to remove them.....I hate that day. They are hard, sometimes I actually have to dig a hole and work for up to almost an hour on one stinkin rebar. LOL Well heck all that rebar come summer my ground is very well air rated for grass to grow...uggggggggggggggggg but again I seem to grow rocks and not grass. LOL


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok, this may sound compicated, but it is a very easy way to fix this problem. Black Cat, listen up. LOL. You simply take a good piece of rope and tie a Prusik Knot:








around the piece of rebar and then tie the other end to a long sturdy piece of pipe or other rod shaped lever using a clove hitch:








Then it simply a matter of using a simple mechanical advantage called a lever. The longer the lever and depending on the fulcrum, you should easily be able to pull that rebar out of the ground. I hope this helps.


----------

